# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Assuan

## anamaría

Hola ¿sabe alguien cuanto tiempo se calcula para la colmatación del vaso generado por le presa de Assuan?? ¿dice algo el proyecto o se han hecho cálculos posteriores??

Gracias de antemano

----------


## Luján

> Hola ¿sabe alguien cuanto tiempo se calcula para la colmatación del vaso generado por le presa de Assuan?? ¿dice algo el proyecto o se han hecho cálculos posteriores??
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Ten cuidado con repetir tus mensajes.

No es necesario que escribas la misma pregunta en diferentes sitios. Con que lo hagas en uno es suficiente.

Respecto a tu pregunta, personalmente no tengo ni idea.


EDIT: he borrado el otro hilo que abriste con la misma pregunta.

----------

